# Homeworld 2 günstig woher?



## ImNEW (13. Februar 2013)

*Homeworld 2 günstig woher?*

Hallo,
meine Frage ist wo ich Homeworld 2 relativ günstig herbekommen könnte. Bin ich da z.B. bei GOG richtig? Bei Amazon und Ebay sind die als ich nachgeschaut habe Sauteuer gewesen.

Thx


----------



## MichFancy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Homeworld 2 günstig woher?*

Entweder hier Homeworld 2 PC CD-ROM Computerspiel [deutsch] *neuwertig* RAR 3348542177000 | eBay

oder hier direkt Homeworld 2 Gebraucht Kaufen für 21,09


----------



## ImNEW (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Homeworld 2 günstig woher?*

21€ für ein 7 Jahre altes Spiel günstig?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Homeworld 2 günstig woher?*

Die Klassiker haben halt ihren Preis. 

Ich hab 30€ damals für ein neues und eingeschweißtes Schleichfahrt gezahlt. 

Aber Klassiker bleibt eben Klassiker. Da zahl ich den Preis gerne.


----------



## Supeq (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Homeworld 2 günstig woher?*

Aber rebuy ist jetzt auch nicht grade günstig, die haben ziemlich überzogene Preise für gebrauchte Ware (und zahlen schlecht beim Ankauf -.-)

Einfach mal Ebay ein bisschen beobachten, das sollte am günstigsten sein; gab zuletzt welche die für nen 5er weggegangen sind^^

LG


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Homeworld 2 günstig woher?*

Was auch nicht schlecht ist, ist der Marketplace von Amazon.de


----------



## ImNEW (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Homeworld 2 günstig woher?*

Noch 4 Tage und immer noch 1 €. Hoffentlich bleibts so

Edit: Soll ich die deutsche oder die englische Version nehmen? Ich will auch ein paar Mods installieren


----------

